# How to breed bettas



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Since I NEVER did get a reply from an admin about making a tutorial on breeding bettas I'll post this thread anyway. This is how I do it.

*Shopping list:*

10 gallon tank 
Sponge filter or corner filter 
Water conditioner
Aquarium salt 
Live or Plastic plants (VERY thick) 
50-100 jars 
Microworm culture
Brine shrimp eggs 
Extra jar
Airline tubing 
Airpump 
Turkey Baster 
Gravel Vaccume 
Larger tank (30+gallons) 
Gang Valve 
Submersible heater (25 watts)
Styrofoam cup 
Plastic Wrap
Methylene Blue 
Another submersible heater (for larger tank, 5 watts per gallon)

*Setting up the spawning tank:*










*1. Styrofoam*
*2. Indian almond leaf*
*3. Chimney*
*4. Half ceramic pot*
*5. Live plants*

First rinse the tank, filter, heater and plants. Pick a spot for the tank away from direct sunlight or drafts. Be sure to place the tank on a *STRONG* table, preferably a fish tank stand. Water is heavy and weighs about 10 pounds per gallon. Now fill your tank about halfway up and add your water conditioner, 1/2 teaspoon of aquarium salt per gallon. Now add your filter and heater but keep them turned off. Connect your airline tubing to the gang valve and then to the filter, use the valve to restrict airflow and produce a very gentle bubbling. Now place your thermometer in the tank (or on the outside, depending on your thermometer) and raise the temp to about 80-82 degrees Farenheit, no more. Cover the tank with some glass. Now your ready to introduce the pair!
*YAY *

*Conditioning the pair:*

You have to condition the breeding pair WILL kill each other. To condition do these two thins,
*-* Keep their water EXTREMELY clean.
*-* Feed them freeze dried or frozen bloodworms.

*Adding the pair:*

Put the male's jar in the tank for 1 hour, then place him in the tank and let him settle in. If he has a bubblenest then he is ready to get down to buissness. Put the female's jar in the tank, if he is flaring at her and she is not flaring at him, but is trying to get out of the jar, release her and watch them carefully.
Now they should either be chasing each other. Usually after the first bite she should be running for her life. Inbetween chasing the female he should work on his nest. 

*How bettas spawn:*

Suddenly she decides she's not scared anymore and goes to check out the nest. At this time the male will stop chasing her and will try to get her to spawn. Soon they will begin circling each other and then she will flip upside down and he will curve over her. This is known as the 'embrace'. The first few embraces usually have no eggs but will soon begin to produce anywhere from a few to fifty eggs. Spawning lasts from 2-10 hours. When either of them decides to stop spawning the female will retreat. At this time it's best to remove her, but be careful not to disrupt the bubblenest.

*Daddy duties:*

Now Mr. Betta is under his post blowing new bubbles, moving around eggs, he may even blow a new nest and move all the eggs to it. At around 24 hours after spawning the fry will begin to hatch. They will hang tail down from the nest and will begin to fall. Even if the male dosent pick them up from the bottom they will survive on the bottom until they become free swimming. About 36 hours after hatching the fry will become free swimming. At this time you should remove the male, but be careful not to net the fry.

*Fry care:*

After you remove the male you need to feed the fry. For the first week I feed microworms mixed with BBS. Then I continue with BBS until they are four weeks old. Then I crush up freeze dried foods and mix them with BBS. 

IMPORTANAT FEEDING NOTE: Feed twice a day, BUT NEVER OVER FEED!!!

Ok so at around two weeks I start changing water. The first I take out 1 gallon of water and replace 2 gallons of water. I do this every few days. Everytime I change water I replace twice as much as I took out. I also add water on the days I don't change water. About a gallon or so.

IMPORTANT NOTE ON CHANGING WATER: Don't change water until the fry are two weeks old. ALWAYS replace the water with water of the same tempertaure and pH.

*Growout tanks:*

Your growout tank should be at least 30 gallons in size. It should also have gentle filtration. 

Move your fry at five weeks of age, be sure the temperature in the growout is the SAME as the spawning tank (BTW, the spawning tank should have been filled by this time). Simply drain most of the spawning tank water and slowoly acclimate the fry to the growout.

I reccomend changing 50% of the water in the growout weekly.

*Sexing the fry:*

At around 8 weeks of age the fry you should begin to tell which are males and which are females. 

Males: Long fins, flaring, may blow bubbles.

Females: Short fins, won't flare.

*Jarring the males:*

At around 8 weeks of age the males will become more aggresive. You need to seperate them. Using water from the tank fill your jars with water but only seperate the aggresive males. The peaceful males can stay in the tank until they become aggresive.


Well that's it. That's how I breed bettas.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good info!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Great info! I would also add that all of this plus lots of research is recommended for anyone attempting to breed.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Agreed.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

That's good info! I'll be using this thread when I decide to breed. Thanks!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> That's good info! I'll be using this thread when I decide to breed. Thanks!


Can't wait till you breed


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Me either lol. All I really need is a bigger tank and a filter.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Me either lol. All I really need is a bigger tank and a filter.


Who do you planning on breeding?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well I only have one female. I don't want to breed Ember. So it'll be between Merlin, Fishy & Blue.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> That's good info! I'll be using this thread when I decide to breed. Thanks!


Me too!!!

 Thanks so much, this is awesome info!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Well I only have one female. I don't want to breed Ember. So it'll be between Merlin, Fishy & Blue.


I vote Merlin


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd say Merlin, too!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Awesome info!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Great info Vamp! The only thing holding me back from breeding is space. I have no room for 100 containers and more tanks.

Vikki, certainly use Merlin. That is a no brainer


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol yup, that's what I was figuring. Now I just need materials. lol. I start job searching tomorrow, so yay.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with your job search, Vikki!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, I'm gonna need it lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Thanks, I'm gonna need it lol


 Good luck 



neenjar said:


> Great info Vamp! The only thing holding me back from breeding is space. I have no room for 100 containers and more tanks.
> 
> Vikki, certainly use Merlin. That is a no brainer


Thanks. I'm sure you wish you had the room 



dr2b said:


> Awesome info!


Thanks 



doggyhog said:


> Me too!!!
> 
> Thanks so much, this is awesome info!


Glad I could help.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

yes, I want to breed eventually. I already know more than most, and certianly know that nothing is ever enough lol. Of course I need more bettas lol. I have lots of plans. Of bother... what have I gotton myself into! lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I never ever thought I'd end up with 6!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I never ever thought I'd end up with 6!


I would love to have 6 lol, but i have a feeling that the mother is going to need some baby steps to accept my new hobby lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I have a question about settin up the tank. Do I leave the plants floating in the water? Or should I set them on the bottom with some marbles to hold them down??


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> I have a question about settin up the tank. Do I leave the plants floating in the water? Or should I set them on the bottom with some marbles to hold them down??


It dosen't really matter much either way. Sometimes I let mine float or I anchor them.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay. I feel better sinking them, lol. I would be scared that the fry would get stuck in them if they're floating or it would move while they're hiding and they would freak. Have you ever used bubble wrap instead of a styrofoam cup? I'll post pics later to see if you think I need anything else.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've used only the styrofoam cups and on my first spawn a piece of waxpaper. Never bubble wrap. You can try it to see how it works.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

What exactly does covering the corner do? They make bubblenests all the time and they're not covered.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I think having the structure helps, but idk


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

Hmmm.... Breeding Bettas, or using my big tank as my dream community..... This is a toughie. I'm really liking the Betta Breeding thing, though..... With jars for the males, would those clear hard plastic party cups be okay? or will I be spending a lot of money buying the dollar store out of every glass vase they have?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you'd need something with lids or something they can't jump out of.


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

I've fashoned lids for bettas before. A little netting and a rubberband is all it takes. I'm really considering giving up my dream community to breed bettas. Wow, I was so close to getting it set up, too....


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

breeding bettas takes sacrafice


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, I see that. I'm thinking about just a female sorority in my ten gallon. I might breed at my fathers house. He'd be more tolerant of all those tanks. My mum hates my fish obsession.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ask me any questions if you have any )


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, in my dream community I'll have three female bettas so I may just wait until I can move in with my guy to breed bettas. I need to graduate first. Stupid age.... But anyways, I think I'll just stick with those three girls and use my ten gallon as my livebearer/shrimp community as I planned. Sorry if I bothered anyone. 

Sincerely,
British


----------



## Rotten (Aug 18, 2009)

Is there a way to reduce the number of eggs? I already have about 15 canning jars, never opened, and could buy about 20 more, but I don't want to end up with 15,000 Betta eggs . 

Great tutorial, I'll really want to try breeding, but my head doesn't hurt yet....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, you can limit how many times the male and female wrap and you can take eggs out of the nest right after spawning but it must be done very gently so as not to disturb the nest.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I can't wait to attempt breeding again. I have a good feeling about Merlin and Pearl. I started conditioning them tonight. =D


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

How come I don't have a "linking member" thing? I put the link for the site on my myspace.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope it works out well for you this time, Vikki. I would ask Amphitrite about the linking member thing.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> How come I don't have a "linking member" thing? I put the link for the site on my myspace.


Same here. i put it on my site.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ask Amphitrite about it.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

what do you do with all the betta fry?

Are crown tails more popular than halfmoon and stuff? Everyone seems to have crowntails.
Erg, i really want to keep and breed bettas now, but im already setting up my tank for cories 
If i want one male betta what tail would you recommend lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think crowntails and halfmoons are about equally popular. I would love to have a halfmoon but none of my petstores have them. Fry have to be separated when they start fighting among themselves. They have to be housed in their own individual containers. Females can be kept together.


----------



## Yellowsno (May 10, 2010)

very nice post


----------



## LoneHowler (Apr 24, 2010)

Rohland said:


> what do you do with all the betta fry?
> 
> Are crown tails more popular than halfmoon and stuff? Everyone seems to have crowntails.
> Erg, i really want to keep and breed bettas now, but im already setting up my tank for cories
> If i want one male betta what tail would you recommend lol.


Well Halfmoons are harder to get, and the stores in my city that do carry them have them for about 30$ 
Crowntails are easier to acquire and can range in price from 6$ to 15$
Veiltails are also easier to aquire and much cheeper too, but, but not quite as stunning as the crowns or the halmoons.
I'm not a breeder but I think starting out with the cheaper fish wile you learn might be a good thing, but always get fish you like


----------



## Yellowsno (May 10, 2010)

i got my halfmoons from a breeder who lives in my city... what u can try is ask around find out if anyone is from around you and find out what they carry... u will be surprised... the breeder i met has halfmoons in every color and crowntails in every color... i got 8 2 halfmoons black and red and 2 female halfmoons from the same spawn... and 2 crowntails blue and red with 2 females from their spawns


----------

